# Two rows of teeth???



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, I have just discovered when checking Snoops teeth that he has two rows of front top teeth! He is nearly 6 months old now and so is currently teething. He has lost some of his front lower teeth. But at the top he has all his front teeth plus another set in front (about 5 extra)! I have never seen anything like this before! Is it normal for teething puppies? Has anyones dog had the same?








Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

sometimes puppies do get double teeth while changing from puppy teeth to adult teeth.
try to jiggle the puppy teeth a little every time you get a chance
if he aproaches a year old and he still has double teeth you will have to go to the vet to pull the baby teeth out.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

*Emmet our Pom also had two rows of teeth.*


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis retained some baby teeth so when he got neutered, they removed about 5 of them. His canines had to be removed because his adult ones grew in and his baby ones were not moving at all.. it as kinda cute but had to be removed during neutering.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Yes, I have just discovered when checking Snoops teeth that he has two rows of front top teeth! He is nearly 6 months old now and so is currently teething. He has lost some of his front lower teeth. But at the top he has all his front teeth plus another set in front (about 5 extra)! I have never seen anything like this before! Is it normal for teething puppies? Has anyones dog had the same?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's common to remove the extra teeth when spay/neuter is done. Just check with your vet about what is best for him. I've found that the smaller the dog the more incidence of retained teeth.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby had the same problem when he was getting his adult teeth and we had to have the baby teeth removed because he was getting food caught in them and we couldn't keep them clean so off to the vet and out with the spares


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, at least its not just my furbaby that has had this problem. I might show it to the vet next time I am there! Thanks


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy had a double set for so long I was sure I would have to have them removed, 
but the other day I checked and all baby teeth are gone except for one canine,
which we are working on loosening now.
Toy retained a few also but had them removed.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Scampers had double teeth at one time too. Check with your vet as soon as you can about removing the teeth, if you are going to spay or neuter have the teeth removed them. But don't wait too long. My one vet, no longer my vet, told me that Scampers, my yorkie, baby teeth would come out and told me to wait. They ended up making me wait too long and it ruined his bite, he had a great bite, I now have a new vet that told me he should have gotten them removed awhile ago. So now he does have all his baby teeth removed, he had 3 that needed removed. But you can tell where his bite is messed up because of the overcrowding of teeth.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

That is dreadful I like you would be so annoyed if Snoops bite was ruined







, Thanks for the advice because I so want to get everything right for my baby especially as Snoop is my first furbaby!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Cosy had a double set for so long I was sure I would have to have them removed,
> but the other day I checked and all baby teeth are gone except for one canine,
> which we are working on loosening now.
> Toy retained a few also but had them removed.[/B]


 *Same with Mr Wookie... two weeks ago his groomer pulled his next to last tooth out coz it was just hanging. He has one more to go, which should come out at his next grooming appointment, if not sooner.

Mr Wookie looked so funny with the two rows of teeth, but he had both upper and lower. Everytime he would yawn I felt like I was looking into the mouth of a shark! Once they started to come out, they came fairly fast. Letting him play with my fingers seemed to help also.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

It seems pretty normal. I had Coco's baby teeth extracted when she was spayed. She had two rows of teeth, too. It made her breath smell horrible. Since having them pulled, she has nice breath.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=279085
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was just wondering at what age did did Mr Wookies teeth start to loosen and fall out??
Thanks


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I had the smae problem with mac! I used to call him Sharkie!!! hihi
the first time I saw it I got this weird feeling!!!! I can't explain it!

mac's vet told me that retained teeth are very common on small breeds. she said that these retained teeth hurt a lot so it's the best to take the out as soon as we can. She also said that food gets trapped between them a lot and it can cause really bad breath. 

Mac's vet only pulled out the baby teeth (6 of them) that had the adult teeth out. so she had to leave the two top canines. and guess what??? 3 weeks after his surgery the adult canines started coming out!!! now he has 4 canines on top of his mouth... and it looks so funny because the baby ones are sooo tiny!!!
We are not gonna take those out too soon though. I just don't think it's good to have mac go down with what ever they use to make them go to sleep in this situation, again.

oh, btw... mac's baby teeth were so tiny but the roots are soooo big!!! specially the canines ones. the root was basically longer than the actual tooth!!!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for reply, it is definitely the general anaesthetic that I would be worried about if I went down the road of having his teeth removed. He had to have an operation for an umbelical hernia when he was only 11 weeks old and that was such a worry as he weighed just over 1 pound!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thanks for reply, it is definitely the general anaesthetic that I would be worried about if I went down the road of having his teeth removed. He had to have an operation for an umbelical hernia when he was only 11 weeks old and that was such a worry as he weighed just over 1 pound![/B]


From what I understand, the 2nd row needs to be gone.... food can be trapped between the two rows and cause problems. Usually people have the teeth removed during surgery for neutering. If you're worried about anesthesia, here is some info of what to look for to be sure your vet is using the safest choice. It is from SM member JMM, who has a lot of experience and knowledge from working as a vet tech for many years:

FROM JMM: 
"Don't forget small dog anesthesia 101:
Pre-operative bloodwork
IV catheter
Isoflurane gas for maintenance
Either gassed down with iso or use propofol to induce - NO ket/val, NO telazol, Nothing else!

Unless the dog is super anxious, I would avoid premedication with a Maltese, especially if they have not had their bile acids tested. This is the same reason why I recommend propofol for induction or else gassing them down. The less drugs on board, the quicker they're up and going. Also, many young Malts have very little body fat so we use a "greyhound and geriatric dog" protocol for small dogs. These are such small dogs, the cost of doing propofol instead of something like ket/val is tiny and the safety factor is immense. They will wake up much quicker with the propofol and if the dog has a compromised liver, the ket/val can really knock them for a loop for a while. With ket/val, they also tend to be more spacey and agitated as they wake up (kittens in particular which is why we have gone to gassing most kittens down for spay/neuter/declaw). We do an average of 3-8+ anesthesias per day and often do not use ket/val on a single one because we like how they go down, wake up, and recover much better with other medications.

If you have to premed, I like a combination of torb and acepromazine."


----------

